# FIRST STEELHEAD EVER ON A SPOON!!!



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Went today in the rain to one of my favorite spots, drift fished it down with eggs with no luck switched to a gold / red lil Cleo and caught this football on one of my last casts.


----------



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats! It's one of those feelings you'll never forget when they smack a spoon.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

My first was at the Conneaut wall. I hooked into it second cast barely paying attention and it took off like a missile. I've caught thousands of them on flyrod's. congrats on the nice fish and man is it addictive


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't made it out yet this year  live in CBUS and work too much. Catching them off the beach with spoons is probably my favorite way to fish for them then goes the flyrod. Pretty fish BTW Home DAWG!!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I use bait, hardware, flyrod, Whatever the conditions call for!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like blue and silver a lot also especially where you were fishing.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I remember my first beer......


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

Just wondering... what are you doing with that steelhead that it's in your truck bed?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

gottacatchemall said:


> Just wondering... what are you doing with that steelhead that it's in your truck bed?


 keeping it for eggs and meat, Sorry I didn't know it was a protected species and I wasn't allowed to keep one! If I had 5 stacked in the bed of my truck then I'd see how you would be alarmed.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

gottacatchemall said:


> Just wondering... what are you doing with that steelhead that it's in your truck bed?


Here we go... Put and take fishery! Don't see the harm with keeping one stocked steelhead. Probably better than 36 natural reproducing Walleyes,


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm trying my hardest to make a trip up north in a week, I havent made it up for some Chrome in 2 years. Have they spread out decently yet? I hopefully I will have 2 in the bed of my truck for the smoker .


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've had days where I catch 25-50 trout and release every one. I wonder if this guy cries about the beef he eats because in India the cows are sacred.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

As long as this cold snap doesn't freeze the rivers you should be good to go chromebone


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice fish-football! 

It is of no ones concern what he did with his fish. Stop.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

next time post a pic of a fillet on the grill lol
nice pic ..nice fish
spoonin is about the only way I fish for them anymore
that and bottom bouncing
I keep mine a few if they don't go in the smoker they go in the broiler
enjoy


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i have good luck with a 5 eyed cleo in hot glow chartrouse , 4 inch pink twister tails, ect....black jig n magg under a float, besides if they bleed from bringin them in i keep, if not by, by back in the water.


----------

